# Look What I Found....



## JoeysVee (Jul 23, 2009)

Check it out. This could be very helpful studying for the PE....Now we can work the end-of-the-chapter problems in Shigley.

http://www.scribd.com/doc/13830681/Mechani...ition-Solutions


----------



## buick455 (Jul 28, 2009)

JoeysVee said:


> Check it out. This could be very helpful studying for the PE....Now we can work the end-of-the-chapter problems in Shigley.
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/13830681/Mechani...ition-Solutions


The web site at work is blocking this link. Is there another way to get it to me?


----------



## JoeysVee (Jul 28, 2009)

buick455 said:


> The web site at work is blocking this link. Is there another way to get it to me?


Just sent you a PM.


----------

